# 'Totally fabricated': Trump disputes congresswoman's account of talk with military widow



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

'Totally fabricated': Trump disputes congresswoman's account of talk with military widow 
AP


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Cowanda ?


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have never been in the military so I am an outsider to this. VICE news did a story on this last night. They indicated that within the special forces the attitude that "we knew what we were getting into" is a source of pride within the ranks. A military widow was interviewed and she said that she has a letter from President Bush with almost the same verbiage. It says that her husband knew he was in a very dangerous assignment, knew what he was getting into, and did it honorably. I think that this was twisted for political gain.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

We all know what we sign up for. That's the whole point of "signing" up!You couldn't pay me enough to sign up now but ask the 18 year old me and jump at the opportunity. I doubt Trump called and was like hi miss, yea well he knew what he signed up for CLICK. Way to try and make a soldiers death a political show.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

As a Nam Vet who lost to many friends, there is nothing wrong with what Trump said if he did say it. I joined and severed you took it one day at a time not knowing when and if your number was coming up or not.
I have to also agree with the people who say and standby that Obama hated the military and only did what he was forced to do to honor them.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

There is a big difference between "yeah well he knew what he signed up for" and "he knew what he signed up for and signed up anyway." It's akin to the saying "courage is not the absence of fear, but rather the assessment that something else is more important than fear." It's easy to agree to do something if you don't know the risk, but knowing the risk and agreeing to do it anyway requires a great deal of courage.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Partisan politics at it's best. " I'm a libtard and I'm gonna take a shot at the pres."


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm sure he didn't mean for it to come out that way, but trump isn't the brightest we've got so it's understandable. He should stick to writing letters, or just to be safe, have someone write them for him.


----------

